# Chat Speakers Needed !!!!!!!!



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

Hi everybody 

I would like to start a guest speaker schedule for chat.

FishFirst will be there, answering questions for SW lovers, as soon as I get a time from him, I will post when 
I'm available to answer Q's on breeding, Angels, Tetras, cichlids etc. Give me some responses of when is good for the majority, and I'll post that too. 

If anyone else would be gracious enough to share your expertise, we would love to have you. What ever your skill is, from guppies to DIY to computer skills. We have some wonderful teachers in this family, so lets get together & share 

If you don't want to be a speaker, then what subject would you like to see?

You let me know when & what, and I'll get the ball rolling


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

Bump

ahhhhhhh come on, I know your out there


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

I will be doing a lecture on Basic Marine Systems, but I'm putting it together right now... Anyone interested in marine aquariums should attend as it'll be a fun discussion.


----------



## Sea-Agg2009 (Aug 2, 2008)

I like the idea. I personally don't have any expertise as of yet, other than how to be a lazy college student. Maybe if people aren't confident enough to have a real Q and A, it may be a good idea to simply have a round table discussion at a designated time. It could be a moderated chat about a pre-designated topic. Lots of questions have blurred or multiple answers, and I think getting different perspectives may be a good thing. 

Here are some of my ideas:

Breeding (good call SueM)
Fish and invert compatibility. Not specifically between the two, but just including them both.
Feeding habits
Schooling vs loner behavior, or just behavior in general.
Equipment and DIY (again, good call SueM).
Plants, their benefits and challenges. 

I'll update this as I get more ideas.

As for times. I think a set weekday, or maybe sunday, would work best. Maybe around 8-ish...


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

I'd like to see, or maybe speak about, the benefits and disadvantages of "untraditional" keeping of fish.

Example that john always uses is cycling of tanks. Most people use a few hardy fish, but I do the same as him, basically just dump a bunch of fish in. I'd like to hear about how that compared to traditional fish keeping, problemwise and such


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

Some very great ideas guys


----------



## smark (Dec 2, 2008)

Firewall at work blocks me.


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

Bump.....


----------



## Kurtfr0 (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm so confuseeed. We can speak in the chat? I mean with a mic? 

Or was this speaking in Typing terms

Or where you saying we need speakers in the chat like sound ones.

I swear I'm an idiot.


----------



## Felicia (Jul 17, 2008)

If anyone wants to know about seahorses, I'll speak.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

I can help with seahorses too 
Or cheetos... either works.


----------



## Felicia (Jul 17, 2008)

I was going to ask you anyway! That would be fun.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

I'm game for seahorse chat as well... Stop by my "reef fishes" discussion


----------

